# Friday The 13th!!! Your Good Luck Watch...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Anonimo Polluce SS/Au for me... Im going out on the harbour on a sailing boat in rain... what am I thinking... hmm...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't know if it is lucky or not, Speedy auto. 










Later,

William


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

JonW said:


> Anonimo Polluce SS/Au for me... Im going out on the harbour on a sailing boat in rain... what am I thinking... hmm...


Please ensure you keep all your finger and toes OUT of the water!!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

No pics of my own yet, but of course I'm wearing my brand new addition today










HAGWE


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Speedy Mk5 for me. Off down the pub to celebrate good results yesterday.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

break-3 said:


> Speedy Mk5 for me. Off down the pub to celebrate good results yesterday.


No idea whether it's lucky or not, but I'm still wearing this at the moment


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wearing this right now:










However, picking one up from the PO in a little while (they had to pick the only day this week that nobody was in to try a delivery), so will be switching I suspect!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Something not at all "worklike" today......13th be damned!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Packing up the last bits of the house ready to finally move into our new one tomorrow   :yahoo: :clap: :thumbup:

So only one choice really


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

break-3 said:


> Speedy Mk5 for me. Off down the pub to celebrate good results yesterday.


Very nice 

I let my Certina have some wrist time today...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Lumey today:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

hippo said:


> Packing up the last bits of the house ready to finally move into our new one tomorrow   :yahoo: :clap: :thumbup:
> 
> So only one choice really


Be careful you don't loose any of your watch boxes and/or paper work in the move. House moves seem to be a complete black-hole for that kind of thing (if people on fleabay are to be believed)!

Nice watch BTW.

I've got the Colt GMT on today (as always), not supersticious though :shutup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nothing scary about today. I was born on Friday the 13th.

Some might say that explains a lot :blink:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving this an outing this morning.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BC3


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This at the moment


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

not really my good luck watch but nothing could possibly happen to me with this on.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm not superstitious in the slightest so I don't have a lucky watch or anything else :blink:

I'll be wearing the usual again today, my *Sinn ARKTIS*


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmmm.... Orange!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with these two....

*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*












Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels.










BTW I finally got Caroline registered on the forum so she wouldn`t keep using my log in to post comments about me which I then had to reply to, it looked like I was talking to myself









Anyway she`s registered as `Cats are nice` so watch this space :wink2:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wearing this kinetic today - nice, clear & classy dial (the rest of the watch isn't bad either)  (doubt if it's "lucky" as such though!)

Have a good weekend everyone - hope to get some work done on the reptile & then go out for a nice St. Valentine's day meal - haven't booked anywhere yet though :blink:

:thumbup:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

For me, same old...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys Ruthenium Auto 100 fathom on a veeerrrrrrrrry soft Buffalo Toshi :thumbsup:

Alasdair


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Eberhard, have used it for most of the week, the powerindicator now point to one day left, time for some winding. 

The only problem is that the 710 has decided that the Eberhard would look very nice on a red strap on her wrist...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ncon said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Anonimo Polluce SS/Au for me... Im going out on the harbour on a sailing boat in rain... what am I thinking... hmm...
> ...


I did mate, tho the yacht did heel over a few times... lol. We got soaked thru to the skin (thru our best wind and water cheating coats) and at many points couldnt see the CBD as the rain was so hard... but it was mildly 'fun' all the same, tho sailing is a bit 'slow' for me LOL


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

since the NOS movement has been in, its lost 6 secs in 2 weeeks!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im at home today looking after a poorly Harry :bb:

So watchless at the moment..

But I guess the watch that has bought me luck is my wedding watch, the RLT17..

Im not saying what kind of luck though h34r:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Some nice, chunky pieces on display this morning, gents...

...back to the O&W for me today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Postie has delivered a wee package, so I've swapped over to the Hanowa and a new brown Condor buffalo strap.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Postie has delivered a wee package, so I've swapped over to the Hanowa and a new brown Condor buffalo strap.


Lovely watch & strap combination!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stinch said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Postie has delivered a wee package, so I've swapped over to the Hanowa and a new brown Condor buffalo strap.
> ...


Thanks. The strap is actually a tad lighter than in the pic. The lighting wasn't very good when I took the pic.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

GMT today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I've just put this one for an hour or two, old pic but will try and update when I get a spare moment


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

856 for me all this week.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I feel the need to wear this...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Last day for wearing this one as it is off to it's new owner tomorrow.

Sinn EZM2










Not to disheartened as I have a brand new Nikon D60 that I am picking up today!! 

Mark


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

langtoftlad said:


> I feel the need to wear this...


That's a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to the Glycine:










Cheers


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Definitely this one.

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I am boring, as I am wearing the same watch for the last 2 weeks :lol: ...(The Kazimon Eintausend that is):










all the best

Jan


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Eterna Super Kon Tiki


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ricster said:


> I'm not superstitious in the slightest so I don't have a lucky watch or anything else :blink:


Me neither. :no:

But, I'm wearing this today...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*










...which makes me very happy.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

still trying to decide if i like this or not. but i guess with the invicta and bm gone i need a beater.

get bored with it very quickly but still like it enough to wear every now and again as a change from vintage.

the hirsh rally on butterfly dep is great and possibly the reason i still have it - that and it was a pressie from the 710.

the original citizen strap was a bloody terrible nylon leather backed too small steel hole reinforced flippin' :bad:










had this on today at work.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, it arrived on Monday and been on my wrist since then.

Got to say I'm loving this one, it just exceeds my expectations somehow.










Have a top weekend chaps and don't forget about Valentines day.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not superstitious in the slightest so I don't have a lucky watch or anything else :blink:
> ...


I love those watches...

I'll give you a O&W Mp Auto and a curly wurly for it


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today, it arrived on Monday and been on my wrist since then.
> 
> Got to say I'm loving this one, it just exceeds my expectations somehow.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary - I wondered where it had gone!

How comfortable do you find it? One comment about the piggy back chronos was that the crown is very close to the wrist.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally got some better light to be able to take a couple of pics of this one, I'm test driving it for a couple of weeks for my farther


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

now wearing this beast


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Very nice Gary - I wondered where it had gone!
> 
> How comfortable do you find it? One comment about the piggy back chronos was that the crown is very close to the wrist.
> 
> ...


It's not an issue for me Guy as I wear my watches on the right wrist. The crown does sit lower but isn't lower than the bottom of the case. It's a long watch though, 55mm from lug to lug, so definitely not one for very small wrists.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Gary - I wondered where it had gone!
> ...


Wow, that's good to know for a 6.75"er like me! :lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll be wearing the one on the left tonight, and tomorrow


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

This has been a firm favourite ever since I bought it off a forum member.

Geoff


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work...

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels.*










*Buran, cal2614 17 jewels*.










.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:kewlpics:



JHM said:


> I am boring, as I am wearing the same watch for the last 2 weeks :lol: ...(The Kazimon Eintausend that is):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JHM said:


> I am boring, as I am wearing the same watch for the last 2 weeks :lol: ...(The Kazimon Eintausend that is):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb piccy........


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

:lol: You beat me to it by one minute Paul!

Spooky...............


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually another spooky 13th item would be the pic of my Oysterquartz I posted today.....I never noticed the date on it.....it arrived a few months ago......on the 13th!!!!!!!!!!

:blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Talking of spooky, next month is also Friday the 13th :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Talking of spooky, next month is also Friday the 13th :tongue2:


What......the whole of the month....now thats spooky! :lol:


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wearing this Flightmaster all day



















but have come home and changed into an old favorite the X-33


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

This one for me:-










To find out why it's lucky, look here


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Had this on all week as ive been flat out all week at work.

Think there will have to be a change though


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

13 is my lucky number - I only dislocated my shoulder 5 times playing rugby at outside centre! :lol:

JLC Masterquartz yesterday and today


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This one for tonight, just come back from Ryte Time after having the bits of dust cleaned off the dial. Nice quck turn around at a fair price.

Dusty pic :blink:










Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> This one for tonight, just come back from Ryte Time after having the bits of dust cleaned off the dial. Nice quck turn around at a fair price.
> 
> Dusty pic :blink:
> 
> ...


I hate it when I find dust on a dial, it may be tiny but it seems to stick out like a sore thumb, I`ve had Steve clean a few for me & you`re right he does charge a fair price 

Cool watch BTW B)


----------

